

Mark Zuckerberg Talks (And Swerves Around) Facebook Privacy - quizbiz
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/02/mark-zuckerberg-talks-and-swerves-around-facebook-privacy/

======
hartror
Seems like the whole thing was a bit of a non event, that Facebook have said
what they're going to say for the time being and they're now going to (try to)
let the statu quo ride.

